
Ask HN: Software engineers earning = 200k€ in Europe, how did you get there? - amuresan
Share your story. In more detail:<p>How did you get there?
What is your field?
How long have you been in it?
What are you working on now?
Where are you located?
======
badpun
I had a contract offer for around 1000 euros per day from a large company in a
Scandinavian country to do development on big data systems. Assuming you take
some days off for vacations etc, it comes down to over 200k euros per year. (I
didn't take that offer, because I didn't want to move).

Development in this field is usually done in Scala, but the important part is
knowledge of the crazy sprawl of various big data
engines/frameworks/solutions. I have around 5 years of experience doing that.
The job pays so much because there is currently severe shortage of people in
this field who have more than 0-2 years of experience, and also since a lot of
the companies believe that big data is totally the future and they absolutely
must get into it right now or they'll be left behind (which translates into
huge budgets for projects and for hiring).

------
mrhackerpoland
Product: [https://adplexity.com/](https://adplexity.com/)

3 devs, 5 million USD revenue.

300K salary each + equity.

100K used yearly expense for running bots.

It's possible if you create your own product.

Now, there is to do is...run a few bots and scrap ads then list it with
Elastic Search and sell it to advertisers.

Why other developers do not make such money? Because they don't know where
they market demand is.

